# pot call in progress



## daugher12 (Dec 15, 2012)

Here's a turkey pot call in progress. The wood is spalted maple. The top will be slate and the soundboard will be glass.

[attachment=14643]
[attachment=14653]
[attachment=14654]
[attachment=14655]
[attachment=14656]
[attachment=14657]


----------



## longbeard (Dec 15, 2012)

Looks nice from the back, how about a pic from the top?
That is a nice piece of maple


----------



## AXEMAN58 (Dec 15, 2012)

Seriously nice looking maple.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 15, 2012)

mmm..mmm mmmm. Very nice 
Scott


----------



## hobbit-hut (Dec 16, 2012)

I suppose I'm a sucker for maple, every time I turn around I'm buy the stuff. I received a small piece of this. It is so nice with a multitude of color. It's that make you feel good kinda wood. With a perfect balance, right in the middle, not over done and not plane. Any finished product well crafted will be well received. When he cuts more I want a slab of it. The shipping is going to hurt, but that's the price you pay for a fix .


----------



## duncsuss (Dec 18, 2012)

It looks really nice, but I have no idea what a pot call is or how one would use it ... what can I say, I grew up in a city in England.


----------



## davduckman2010 (Dec 18, 2012)

very nice turkey getter gota luv maple-- duckman


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 18, 2012)

davduckman2010 said:


> very nice turkey getter gota luv maple-- duckman



Welcome back amongst the living Dave !


----------



## wombat (Dec 19, 2012)

duncsuss said:


> It looks really nice, but I have no idea what a pot call is or how one would use it ... what can I say, I grew up in a city in England.



:whs:


----------



## bearmanric (Dec 19, 2012)

Very nice call. Looks great love slate calls best. Rick


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 19, 2012)

wombat said:


> duncsuss said:
> 
> 
> > It looks really nice, but I have no idea what a pot call is or how one would use it ... what can I say, I grew up in a city in England.
> ...



There is a wooden striker you use with it to imitate a hen turkey to lure the Tom Turkey in during hunting season. You essentially scratch the slate like you would with your fingernails on a chalkboard.

Like this: Pot Call


----------



## duncsuss (Dec 19, 2012)

Wildthings said:


> wombat said:
> 
> 
> > duncsuss said:
> ...



Thanks ... it makes a lot more sense now


----------



## daugher12 (Dec 19, 2012)

It's music to a tom's ears! It drives them crazy!


----------



## longbeard (Dec 19, 2012)

daugher12 said:


> It's music to a tom's ears! It drives them crazy!



GOBBLE GOBBLE
Yep, love those slate calls, you done a fine job on that one. 
as long as it will call a Tom in, thats all matters 

if i may ask a question? what is your measurement between the top of your sound board and the bottom of your slate.
Thank you


----------

